# Spikes for wheels



## Boris (Feb 24, 2015)

I was curious if anyone knows if there is a manufacturer of spikes for bicycle wheels, similar to the ones that were used in the movie Ben Hur?


----------



## Greg M (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally going to do something about Vince, eh?


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 25, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## mike j (Feb 25, 2015)

Those stroller nazi's can be brutal. I liked the chariot wheel spikes in Gladiator.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 25, 2015)

My kid brother had circular saw blades bolted on his front axle ends;cause he grew up on the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2015)

There was a company that made axle nuts that had three spikes coming out at an angle. I have a few. I don't remember the name of the company right now.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2015)

Dave you have managed to come up with another stupid question..You honestly need a job or life.When you find the spikes dont put them on the front wheel.Using them on the front will throw the front wheel wildly and surely cause you to fall and possibly shoving one up your A.. !


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2015)

Also looking for a bicycle lance w/mounting hardware, and a chainmail riding jersey.


----------



## chitown (Feb 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Also looking for a bicycle lance w/mounting hardware, and a chainmail riding jersey.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2015)

New fad in Portland


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know where you're going with this Marko but I hope your more svelte than this guy ...






You know how many chainmail's had to give their lives to make that one jersey ?

pap
.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 25, 2015)

It's Sir Lancelittle!


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2015)

I think you can make one out of pop tops.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> I think you can make one out of pop tops.




I like where your head is at with this Vince, i'm _all_ over it ! ~ 





I was saving these for Joe Buffardi to cast into a radial engine whirlygig but I might make them into a chainmail vest first :o

Something catfish doesn't have 

pap
.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

I have to drink more beer every day.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 26, 2015)

For all you road warrior types....
Here are some "spikes" for your bike axels.

LINK:   http://bicycleonline.org/spike-axle-nut/

Mike


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 26, 2015)

pap
.


----------

